# Drill press



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't normally worry about sucking dust, or chips on my drill press
but i have a project coming up where I'm gonna be spending an ungodly amount of time in front of it.
Any ideas of what to hook up and more importantly how.
I thought about doing something with my shop vac, but that thing is so noisey, I don't want to use it.
Thanks!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I carve abalone, copper and slate with my drill press, 1100 - 1800rpm.
I wear super-duty muffs and my ShopVac does the rest for dust pick-up.
I am not the least bit concerned about the noise as I can concentrate on the product.

"Super-duty" muffs are made for shooting IHMSA Unlimited handguns.
Mine is a 7mm, full length .308, bolt action pistol. Yes, it is. Big bang.
To do 200 shots in a match, you had better plan on some hearing protection.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you have a dust collector, you can run a line to the drill press ending in one of these "stay put" extensions to keep the end in a given place.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021187/25938/dust-collection-hose-stayput-4-od-x-36.aspx

They also sell such items for Shop vac size connections.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021187/28973/212-dust-source-rigid-flex-set.aspx

Your screamer of a shop vac is not made for continuous operation.

If you will be running this for long periods, I would consider getting a Fein dust extractor. Two motors, one for suction and one to pull air to cool the motor. These can run all day long and are sufficiently quiet you do not need ear protection.

http://www.cpofein.com/fein-dust-extractor-vacuums/fein-dust-extractor-vacuums,default,sc.html


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Dave: I actually timed it today. Four jobs on the bandsaw. Stones, wheels and sanding drum for a new pair of abalone shell eyes. The Shop Vac never ran for more than 15 minutes at a time.

I sure do like the look of the Fein dust extractor. 
I think the smallest one would suit my needs very well.
So much of what I like to do is just carving chips/shavings.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey thanks fellas!
That flex hose is the answer. I won't be running the DP for a seriously long time at a stretch. I have multiple setups, and everything is going to be jigged out. I think we all know what a pain in the butt it is having chips fall in the jig, get jammed in the corner etc..everytime you remove a piece and insert another.
That's mostly what I'm trying to achieve.

I'm going to order that hose tonight!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> I carve abalone, copper and slate with my drill press, 1100 - 1800rpm.
> I wear super-duty muffs and my ShopVac does the rest for dust pick-up.
> I am not the least bit concerned about the noise as I can concentrate on the product.
> 
> ...


 Ok, let me get this straight. You shoot a .308 pistol up to 200 rounds a match? You sir are a stud!! I'm not even thinking about ears, it would be my arms. 
I have a Ruger Gunsite .308, that I love to death, it's very accurate out to 250yds. Tons of fun to shoot, but after 40 rounds I'm ready for something else and it's not my Marlin .45-.70 :no:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

International Handgun Metallic Silhouette Assoc. matches are usually 40 rounds. 10 chickens at 50m, 10 pigs at 100m, 10 turkeys at 150m and 10 rams at 200m. My pistol was built on the XP-100 platform with a custom fiberglas grip. Normally, you lie down on your back and shoot Creedmore with the action against the side of your leg. NOT a strategy with a wheel gun.
Lots of shooters can go 80 x 80.
I have seen pix of a dude with a .458 Casull. That really was 2 sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------

